# Intake Tube 2.0 16V Megasuirt w/Passt TB



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*No Bling Intake Tube 2.0 16V Megasquirt w/Passt TB*

What did you use for a Intake Tube.

I would rather go with a black plastic one, I'll be using a Passat t/body and the OE rubber elbow, and then out to a filter, but I'm looking and can't find anything.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

you can fit a coupler over the oval throttle body. try one of the thinner style silicone couplers.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I kept all the stock pieces and gutted the airbox of the metering plate and stuff and even opened up the hole the plate sat in.


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> you can fit a coupler over the oval throttle body. try one of the thinner style silicone couplers.


Thanks, good to know, now where can I find a Intake tube with no "bling"?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

if interested i have passat and mk2 16v intak epipes. oem plastic. or also a cabriolet 85 8v intake pipe.


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

anyone have any pics of what they used on a 16V engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

I do..


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I do..


Thanks, looking good, did you fab that one yourself? I read that an intake tube for a 92 Civic fits.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

no, it's an aftermarket replacement for OEM plastic tube, some people believe that bigger diameter makes more power


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> no, it's an aftermarket replacement for OEM plastic tube, some people believe that bigger diameter makes more power


might be one of the ABD big bore tubes. I'm looking for something a little longer.
I'll probably order one of the 92 honda civic short ram intake tubes with K&N filter off ebay


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

I bought one of the AirAid U build it Universal Intake kits 3" diameter without the filter and clamps, etc. just the black plastic tube.
Its shaped like a big U and all the different bends and straight pieces are all made together, just cut between the lines and use the pieces you need.
I'll post a pic when I finish.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

ABD big bore intake tube with a Digi airbox upper modded with a plastic digi cone filter adapter in place of the MAF... I forget the size of PVC pipe we used to fit, but the mod wasn't too terrible. I even had my brother do the work for me 



















If that didn't work out I'd have done exactly what ps2375 did, the CIS stuff flows plenty of air with the flapper and arm removed. His porting work on the housing looks like a really nice improvement too.


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

right out of the box the u-build-it intake tube - I ordered the 3" tube










just cut between the ribs with a a PVC /plastic saw and smooth down the edges with a PVC/plastic file










bought some couplers and still playing with the pieces trying different ways to route the intake










or










what do you think


----------

